# Hi from the North East



## HalfManHalfRusk (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi UKM,

Long time lurker but needed some advice so shamelessly posted. Thought I would pop in here and say hello to everyone. Unfortunately I am one of the those people who is new to a forum and can't really input much as their knowledge is limited - though I will happily go for tea and Quest bars for everyone at break time.

See you around!


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Where in the north east?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

County Durham?


----------



## HalfManHalfRusk (Mar 16, 2014)

The cultural and scientific epicentre of the North East.................er..........................mmm.......S..S.......................Sunderland.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Haha cool, welcome


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

HalfManHalfRusk said:


> The cultural and scientific epicentre of the North East.................er..........................mmm.......S..S.......................Sunderland.


Never mind, I'm sure you've got a lovely personality anyway  Welcome fella!


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Nowt wrong with Sunderland mate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome, another member from north east :thumb: .


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Hi from the Northwest


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Welcome, another member from north east :thumb: .


Where in County Durham pal?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Welcome mate, stick your biscuits, I want a slice of hair pie and flapachino


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Bataz said:


> Where in County Durham pal?


Chester-le-street mate.


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

monkeez said:


> Nowt wrong with Sunderland mate


Really? LOL


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Welcome buddy, im from the North Easy to!


----------



## saiyanlift (Feb 4, 2014)

hi from Leeds!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

monkeez said:


> Nowt wrong with Sunderland mate


Meh who am I to talk! I live in Gateshead (that's the bit that's on fire between Sunderland and Newcastle)


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

no one ever seems to be from my little part of the north east here


----------



## Jake1970 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi from surrey


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

hi an welcome to ukm


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Welcome mate!


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

I live in South Shields  )))


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Josh Heslop said:


> no one ever seems to be from my little part of the north east here


Where abouts u from josh?

I'm from Washington but now live in Durham


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

biglad90 said:


> Where abouts u from josh?
> 
> I'm from Washington but now live in Durham


shields, the "lovely" sea side town seems to go forgotten up north


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Lol,

It does seem to be forgotten a lot.

Nowt wrong with it though


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> no one ever seems to be from my little part of the north east here


I'm not far mate...i'm in Jarrow


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning! Im from Durham but handing the keys back to my flat on Monday as moving/moved to Leeds.


----------



## TheGunShow (Mar 16, 2014)

Great to see so many users from the North East Durham here guys


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to UK-M!


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

HalfManHalfRusk said:


> The cultural and scientific epicentre of the North East.................er..........................mmm.......S..S.......................Sunderland.


Best place to live marra.


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Chester-le-street mate.


Not far from me, i'm a fencehouses lad.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I lived in fence houses for 11 years

Pm me ya name mate probs know ya


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

welcome


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

durhamlad said:


> Morning! Im from Durham but handing the keys back to my flat on Monday as moving/moved to Leeds.


Might want a name change then mate.



Kid Billy said:


> Not far from me, i'm a fencehouses lad.


 :thumb:


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ross1991 said:


> Might want a name change then mate.
> 
> :thumb:


Im still a durham lad mate - anyway I have no idea how to change my name lol


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

biglad90 said:


> I lived in fence houses for 11 years
> 
> Pm me ya name mate probs know ya


Pm sent


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Welcome aboard :thumb:


----------



## nflexp (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi


----------

